# LG Press conference pictures from CES Show



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Our DBSTalk moderators on site at CES2008 are proud to give you this peek LGs press conference from the Consumer Electronics show!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Picture Set #2


----------

